# Best glass top wood humidor under $200?



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

(1) Best glass-top wood humidor under $200??
(2) Best wood humidor under $200??

Thanks for all advice!
:beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Used to be a guy on here that used the term cheap and humidors in the same sentence.
Unfortunately there is no such animal.
Spend wisely!


----------



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Used to be a guy on here that used the term cheap and humidors in the same sentence.


Wow...when did $200 become cheap!! 
I am willing to up my budget for something of quality. Roughly, at what price do the quality wood humidors start???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

billjohnson said:


> Man...when did $200 become cheap!! :shocked:
> So, at what price do the quality wood humidors start???


First off glass tops are a NO NO to many temp and R/H swings. As far as quality think Ed From Waxingmoon / Humidor mister those guys are members here and can help you. As far as what $200 buys in this economy nothing gas is over $4 a gallon rent mortgage taxes at all time high. Jobs at all time low. To answer you honestly $200 buys what $20 bought when i was growing up maybe. So ask yourself honestly what you can expect for $20.


----------



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> First off glass tops are a NO NO to many temp and R/H swings. As far as quality think Ed From Waxingmoon / Humidor mister those guys are members here and can help you. As far as what $200 buys in this economy nothing gas is over $4 a gallon rent mortgage taxes at all time high. Jobs at all time low. To answer you honestly $200 buys what $20 bought when i was growing up maybe. So ask yourself honestly what you can expect for $20.


Tony, thanks for the reply. And yeah, damn the FED and all that money printing!! I have looked at some of Ed's work..and he seems to speak highly of HIS glass tops....stating that all of his personal humidors are glass. Would you agree that the higher quality glass-tops DO NOT suffer from the temp and R/H swings???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

billjohnson said:


> Tony, thanks for the reply. And yeah, damn the FED and all that money printing!! I have looked at some of Ed's work..and he seems to speak highly of HIS glass tops....stating that all of his personal humidors are glass. Would you agree that the higher quality glass-tops DO NOT suffer from the temp and R/H swings???


There are many glass top humidors that are stable for storage of cigars Ed makes some!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There are many glass top humidors that are stable for storage of cigars Ed makes some!


That's because Ed is a *Craftsman* and takes pride in his work....not some factory worker in Asia making 25 cents per hour.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I always steered clear of glass-tops but Ed has some great ones. Good luck


----------



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

smokin_dad said:


> I always steered clear of glass-tops but Ed has some great ones.


Will I have to accept some level of increase in temp and R/H swings with an Ed glass top...or can a very well built glass-top ($500+) be the equivalent of a wooden top ($500+)?? Thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

billjohnson said:


> Will I have to accept some level of increase in temp and R/H swings with an Ed glass top...or can a very well built glass-top ($500+) be the equivalent of a wooden top ($500+)?? Thanks!


I think Ed can probably answer all your questions. You can P.M him or go to his web site. He is friendly


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

(1) No such thing
(2) Savoy Large

If you want custom AND glass, Ed's seal is effective. I should know, I helped design it


----------



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> If you want custom AND glass, Ed's seal is effective. I should know, I helped design it


H&T...have enjoyed reading and learning from many of your excellent posts here. On the topic of your glass-top seal design, would you say Ed's glass-tops are now the functional equivalent to his wood tops? I love humidors...and think the glass tops are very beautiful...but ultimately, it's about the cigars....and I am willing to move on from glass-tops if they are simply not capable of reaching the temp and r/h stability of well made wood tops. Thanks!


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

The problem with most cheap Humidors is the seal, adding glass to the top just compounds that problem because the cheapie just don't take the time to seal the glass-to-wood interfaces properly. You end up with 2 different materials that react and expand/contract differently to temp and humidity causing leaks.

In contrast when you buy a quality humidor from somewhere like Waxingmoon, Aristrocrat, etc. you're dealing with craftsmen who have taken the time to figure the joins out and use the right materials to acheive a good seal. I wouldn't hesitate to buy humidors with glass inserts from either of those makers, however like anything you do pay for quality. 

Like others said, if you're in a $200 budget range you should still be able to find a decent hmidor however I'd avoid anything with glass/plastic window inserts.


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

I love the concept of glass tops, but IMO if you have a good tight seal and a reliable humidifier medium, theres no need for any glass in a humidor. The addition of glass only increases the likelihood of a bad seal or temp/rh swings.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I really like this 3 drawer I originally bought. For all the complaints and naysayers about glass tops I really haven't had any problems or complaints other than it's too small. :laugh: it has many names, many prices and dam near everywhere sells it but imo the one I have is a solid unit. It's all really just a matter of preference in which style or what you like most....

I don't have any experience w/ any other humi's really so no comment on part 2. I will say I love my wineador w/ drawers & shelf from Forrest though :thumb: obviously if I had the cash I'd love to have Ed build me something. But that's also not going to fall in the $200 or less category you are looking for....


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

I haven't (yet) had any issues with my Cuban Crafters glass-top humidor. But then I've only had this one since January, and summer is yet to come.


----------



## Dpricenator (Aug 10, 2011)

I Had the Montecristo Africa Glass top from CI years ago, and loved it. I did have to use a food grade silicon to seal the edges of the glass, and you have to be sure to keep any direct light off it. I would not buy any glass top humidor that was not custom made by a recommended craftsman. Waxing moon makes some beautiful boxes, and I am sure any glass top he has will be just fine. Other wise the large Savoy mentioned above with out glass, is a good $200 option.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The problem with glass-top humidors is not that there's glass involved. The problem is how the glass is affixed to the humidor.

Ed's glass-tops have a special seal. Wineadors (which many of us use, and which I'd recommend at a $200 price point) also have glass fronts which cover a large amount of surface area.

The reason those work is that the seal is great. You won't find a glass-top humi with a reliable seal for under $200.


I'd take a serious look at a wineador. For the price, you absolutely can't beat it in terms of value, simplicity, and functionality.

You can build a small one for under $200. My 8 bottle cost me just under $200 to finish, and will hold about 4 times as many sticks as your average "100ct" humidor.


----------



## avrus (Sep 19, 2011)

If you're on a budget I had the The San Souci model for a few years. I'd post a link but apparently I need far more posts.

As others have said you get what you pay for, but I prefer a glass top because I can check the humidity levels without having to open the unit.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I bought this low cost humi with a glass top and an exterior digital hygrometer. It seals great, keeps a steady temp and humidity, so that's all I can ask for. not needing to buy an additional hygrometer and the fact that I could read it without opening the humi was the deal closer. The quality may not be as consistent with these mass made products, but you CAN find lesser priced humidors that function perfectly. Like everyone else, I only wish it was bigger since now its full and I have more cigars than room. It holds a good 120 sticks though and for the price and function, it cant be beat!

http://www.thompsoncigar.com/catalog/alt_image_popup.jsp?entityId=66351&entityType=product


----------

